# filed us taxes from uk, any possible issues with green card app?



## banavia 99 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello all, 

Looking for some insight in to this issue my wife and I are haveing with my green card application.
My wife is American and has been filling her US taxes from are UK address for the last 4 years.
we are half way throught are Greencard application and are adviser tells us (for the first time ) that we should be filling from a US address!? 
The question I have are these.

I this going to be an issue? and how can we remedy this situation in a timely a fashion as possible?

thanks for any and all help

Ross


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, I'm getting confused here. Recently you have been saying that you're going to be moving to Vancouver. You can't get a green card unless you're planning on being resident in the US for some period of time. If you're currently living in the UK, you first need to apply for a spouse visa for you - and that involves showing that she intends on moving back to the US (and has the means to support you there, including a place to live).

I've been through this before with an acquaintance who wanted to apply for a green card for her husband "just in case" they wanted to move back to the US. That's not how it works.

If you're moving to Canada, you need to apply for a visa to live there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## banavia 99 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> OK, I'm getting confused here. Recently you have been saying that you're going to be moving to Vancouver. You can't get a green card unless you're planning on being resident in the US for some period of time. If you're currently living in the UK, you first need to apply for a spouse visa for you - and that involves showing that she intends on moving back to the US (and has the means to support you there, including a place to live).
> 
> I've been through this before with an acquaintance who wanted to apply for a green card for her husband "just in case" they wanted to move back to the US. That's not how it works.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev, Ok so the story is My wife and I will be in Vancouver for two years while she completes a masters, then we plan on moving to the states.
We have been informed that as long as I file taxes in the states and visit at least every six mounths my greencard will still be valid.
If you have information or experience to the contary I would be grateful.

thanks Ross


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

banavia 99 said:


> Hi Bev, Ok so the story is My wife and I will be in Vancouver for two years while she completes a masters, then we plan on moving to the states.
> We have been informed that as long as I file taxes in the states and visit at least every six mounths my greencard will still be valid.
> If you have information or experience to the contary I would be grateful.
> 
> thanks Ross


"we have been informed" leads you into murky waters. A GC is not a border pass. Please read the information under "after a GC is granted" with a fine toothed comb. USCIS - After a Green Card is Granted
Personally I doubt you will be granted a 2-year re-entry permit based on your wife's education. It may make more sense to start the process from Canada.


----------

